# gmail notification



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

So i've been trying to modify the Gmail notification icon that shows up in the status bar with no luck. I've changed every status_notify.png within the gmail.apk but the icon does not change. I'd love some guidance/suggestions. i appreciate your help!


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw this in gingeritis, you might ask on the mikmik forums and see if chingy could help.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

This is also a feature of at least one of DT's ROMs. I believe his stuff is also on Mik, as well as his own site: droidth3ory.com


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

pull the gmail app from any one of the roms mentioned above use root explore to cut and paste it system/app change the permissions works for me every time


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the icon your looking for is in the resources.apk in system/framework

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Daciple (Aug 2, 2011)

There's a notification icon in the framework for Gmail that you will want to modify for this! That will do the trick, I do it for my themes, good luck!!


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Daciple said:


> There's a notification icon in the framework for Gmail that you will want to modify for this! That will do the trick, I do it for my themes, good luck!!


Got it done (red ribbon) thank you all for your help.
View attachment 4462


Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------

